# 1915 Dayton Motor Bicycle



## kunzog (Jul 4, 2011)

Thought you guys might like to see my latest project, a 1915 Dayton Motor Bicycle. I'm still looking for parts including the front 24 x 2.0 tire.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 4, 2011)

That is AWESOME!!!!!! Let me know if you ever tire of it......
Keep us updated on the resto. bri.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 4, 2011)

kool bike. did not get any hits on your website for parts?  that rim would not be that hard to find.


----------



## bud poe (Jul 4, 2011)

Holy Crap!!!  That thing looks scary and incredible!  What's the story with it?  Did Dayton produce these as "turn-key" bikes or was it a kit deal?  Great project!


----------



## irene_crystal (Jul 4, 2011)

WOW, I want to see a youtube video when you get it running!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 5, 2011)

Is that some sort of leaf spring assembly above the motor ? It makes sense when you think about it. What is the ISO of the tire you're looking for ?


----------



## kunzog (Jul 5, 2011)

That is a leaf spring that also serves as a fender. There are a few braces missing also. Original literature says that tire size is 24 x 2.0.  The wheel measures 20 3/4 diameter and the rim width is 1" inside and 1 1/2" outside. Neither a 24 x 1.75 or a 24 x 2.125 bicycle tire will fit as they are too small diameter.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 5, 2011)

WOW>>cool .. and as said above..kinda scary..but Im a chicken


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 6, 2011)

kunzog said:


> That is a leaf spring that also serves as a fender. There are a few braces missing also. Original literature says that tire size is 24 x 2.0.  The wheel measures 20 3/4 diameter and the rim width is 1" inside and 1 1/2" outside. Neither a 24 x 1.75 or a 24 x 2.125 bicycle tire will fit as they are too small diameter.





I believe the 24 x 1.75/24 x 2.125 are 507mm. You may need a 520mm.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you tried a 24" singletube yet? Think those are still obtainable...


----------



## broken_spokes (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW!! just awesome. Very cool me likey!!!! where did you find the engine????


----------



## kunzog (Jul 6, 2011)

I havent tried a single tube tire as I dont have one but I think it would be too narrow and probably would take the abuse of a driven wheel. The motor was actually given to me by a friend a long time ago when he found it under his house. Then last year I bought another motor and the wheel from someone who found my website. There is more information there if anyone is interested in Dayton Motor Bicycles.   http://oldbike.homestead.com/


----------



## Robert Dean (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks a lot like a Smith motor wheel. a foreunner of Briggs. On them, the wheel drove off a strong cam shaft with a 8 to 1 ratio and 4 lobes for exhaust. intake was worked by a very weak spring and atmosphere pressure. 
  I make 28 x 1 1/2 , 28 x 1 3/4  and 28 x 2 1/2. Rim size would help make a detumination of size and curve of rim.
  If interested,
A50CROSLEYTRK@aol.com

 I am going out of town.  answer machine message to 304-722-3115 

        or 

Robert Dean
628 Jefferson Street
Saint Albans,WV 25177


----------



## Robert Dean (Jul 6, 2011)

http://general-wheels.blogspot.com/2010/06/auto-red-bug.html

I did a little digging and found that RED BUG took 20 x 1 5/8 or 20 x 2 tires. I can make 20 x 2. My former boss had a Smith Red Bug


----------



## chitown (Jul 10, 2011)

kunzog said:


> I'm still looking for parts including the front 24 x 2.0 tire.




*Awesome ride!* Great piece of engineering history there.

Are you looking for a period tire, or just to roll and hold air? I like the Odyssey Mike Aitken P-Lyte Tire. It comes 24x2.25 and the tread, although modern, doesn't stand out like a Maxxix hookworm tire would. It's says on the tire "Designed in Salt Lake City & made in China" which I thought was kinda funny to put that on there. Mike Aitken hails from Salt Lake City b.t.w.

Are you gonna keep that sweet Troxel on her? I am looking for that style saddle for one of my projects. Looks later than 1915.

Here's a link to the tire. It comes in tan wall, red wall or all black.

http://www.odysseybmx.com/catalog/tires/aitken-tire/


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 11, 2011)

That kicks a##!  I love it!


----------



## kunzog (Jul 12, 2011)

The tire does not have to be period, just something that fits. A 24 x 2.25 bicycle tire will not fit, the diameter is too small to fit over the rim. I am not stuck on that saddle, I just used it because I had nothing else. To reply to Robert Dean, My motorwheel was made by Smith but used a larger rim that calls for a 24 x 2.0 tire, the tire will have a hooked bead not a single tube.


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 13, 2011)

Check this video out...the Dayton Motor Wheel bike was a ladies motorcycle that used a pneumatic tire. Wait until the end after they've mounted the sidecar...the bike is mentioned http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Va7-OMRuw


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2011)

Great video, thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## sam (Aug 19, 2011)

sounds like you need a fuji roadster tire.Japan made 24" rod brake roadsters ---their tires were in the 1.75 to 2" witdth and rim size was an odd size--I think a bit larger than our american 24" size.Have you tryed the schwinn 24" (thin) tires to see if they fit?Even if they are too narrow it would give you something to go by.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2021)

Any updates on this?


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 5, 2021)

Gotta get that ride ready for winter.


----------

